# Frightbytes Interactive Scary Stories



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

Some of you may have gone to this site before, but some of you are probably new to it. Frightbytes is one of the very first virtual haunt entertainment - since 1997 it has had stories and interactive horror adventures. The Spooky Webmistress is the one who creates these virtual haunts - her stories are very interesting and usually unpredictable. You never know where on part of the story will lead you. One thing that bothers her the most is that feedback is scarce these days and she doesn't really get any like she used to years ago. I suggest if you like the stories, consider sending her thoughts on what you thought of her stories. She's a really nice person, so don't be afraid to. I guarantee it would mean the world to her. You can send her your comments through "contact us". I promise you'll enjoy the stories - good luck and whatever you do, don't DIE! http://www.frightbytes.com


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'll check that out. We all love to get feedback on our work, so I can understand her frustration. Here we don't get a lot of feedback from around the first of the year until about the middle. That's when people start working on Halloween props, and check back in here to see what everybody else is doing. Maybe it's the same with spooky stories.


----------



## the Master (Jan 16, 2014)

It would mean the world to her! You should check out the Inn Haunt and the Asylum Haunt. She's actually working on a new story for this year and if you see the black cat on the home page, click on it - it will lead you to the new story in progress.


----------



## Atrium Pool (Jun 18, 2014)

You know what would be really awesome? And probably *really* easy too?

A YouTube choose-your-own-adventure kind of thing. With text, creepy music, and pictures, someone could set up a story chopped into all these choices and you could easily just click the link to a video for your choice. Each video would be Unlisted, which means it doesn't show up on YouTube if you search for it. You only know about it through the direct link. Which you get to by clicking it.


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Thanks for the suggested link. Looks interesting from just a glance that I just did. Will need to spend more time on there, as there is lots to see. There's nothing like a good scary story to brighten one's day!*_


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Oh gosh, I remember this site. I used to go in there every Halloween during the 90's and my friends were scared on what would happen next. I'll try it again and would love to help you out if you need any suggestions or opinions. Give you my feedback once I try it out tonight. :jol:


----------

